# Splitting coax?



## Yeti (May 11, 2007)

I want to run cable to five tv's and one cable modem. What's the best way to split off the coax to run to each of my different rooms. The cable comes into the house from the outside, do I just need a large splitter with one in, and five out? Will this weaken my signal to each? When I upgrade to an HD tv will this affect anything?


----------



## Greg C (Jan 18, 2009)

What you need to do is use a 2 way splitter to divide the Tv and modem. Then use a 4 way splitter for the TV feeds. As long as the cable co. is giving you the required signal to the demarc, you will be ok.


----------

